# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Nhà Sàn Mai Châu Cho Thuê giá 10.000đ, cho thuê nhà sàn bản lác giá rẻ

## dulichanhsaomoi

Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm) 
 - Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- Phục vụ ăn uống  với các suất ăn (, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ.....) giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
 - Cho thuê Xe Du lịch Từ 16- 45 chỗ đi Mai Châu- Hòa Bình giá rẻ 
                        Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ ! 
Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0987 303 118 ( Nguyễn Mơ)
            Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: huongmo.nhasan19@gmail.com

----------


## dulichanhsaomoi

DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Tour

----------


## dulichanhsaomoi

upppppppCho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm) 
 - Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- Phục vụ ăn uống  với các suất ăn (, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ.....) giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
 - Cho thuê Xe Du lịch Từ 16- 45 chỗ đi Mai Châu- Hòa Bình giá rẻ 
                        Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ ! 
Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0987 303 118 ( Nguyễn Mơ)
            Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: huongmo.nhasan19@gmail.com

----------

